# Yellowish brownish discharge



## Bebica

I usually have very very slight discharge if I walk to much-it's usually whitish-yellowish..whisch has been normal in all of my pregnancies.it's so small amt that no pad or anything needed-just like smallest drop.Well today,haven't walked much at all,and when I went to bathroom it was same thing,same amount,same consistency just not white-yellowish,but yellowish-brownish..and now I am panicking...anyone ever had yellowish brownish this type of discharge??? I am 25.6 now...baby is moving normaly,no pains...


----------



## NicolaWynne

Could be an infection, probably nothing to worry about, just go to the doctors if i was you :) could be some kind of yeast infection thats easily treated with cream/antibiotics x


----------



## Bebica

even if there's no symptomos of any kind for yeast infection??? I mean amount is soooo extremely small but I noticed it because i do wear liners for that reason...it's more thick in consistency like it has been so far.not watery..and when i wipe,there's nothing...


----------



## lewood88

you can get a yeast infection with no signs, but i would go to your doctor and they shud take sum swabs, aslong as baby is movein and you have no pains you should be ok x


----------



## Bebica

i have apt in 2 weeks,will see if I get it again.If not i'll just mention it there then..still amount is extremely small to even mention,but since I've had bad pregnancy before,I am little panicky now.Hopefully it don't show untill then...


----------



## catcatcat

U cud always ring your mat ward ours has a helpdesk and the midwives can say to come in if they think necessary. If u are really worried push for a scan they have the facilities & its peace of mind. Its probably nothing tho. Maybe irritated cervix if uve had sex. X


----------



## sarahdeanna

hiya, iv had yellowish/brownish discharge for a few weeks now, im prone to thrush and i normally get the other thrush symptoms so didnt think it was that but i mite get some treatment now and c if tha works, im sure ur fine :) XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cantwaitforu

I've had this on and off all throughout my pregnancy. I hate it!!!! But my doctor said that as long as it's brown, there is nothing wrong. I get it for a few days, with a little bit of mild cramping/pulling. Then it goes away and my bump looks even bigger. It will stay away for a couple weeks, then I get it again. 

It's almost like a tan colour, with some darker brown sometimes. It's usually very little and it has never become red. Baby is still moving regularly and all my ultrasounds point to nothing but a healthy and fast growing baby boy :)

Also - my progesterone has ALWAYS been on the higher end - even during first tri.


----------



## luvmyfam

I would definitely call about any discharge that is brownish/reddish. Brown is not as worrisome as red. Brown is old blood cause from DTD, having an exam, or anything that can irritate the cervix and may even take a couple of days to come out. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Bebica

catcatcat said:


> U cud always ring your mat ward ours has a helpdesk and the midwives can say to come in if they think necessary. If u are really worried push for a scan they have the facilities & its peace of mind. Its probably nothing tho. Maybe irritated cervix if uve had sex. X


no sex,hahaha...nothing.like i said-i always have slightly when i am active but yellowish,whitish..normal,this was slightly on i'd say-light brown color...and tiny tiny tiny drop...my dr is in a clinic and no matter how many tomes you call-you cannot reach no one :( you leave the message and still no call back.so they even told me if any concerns to go to er and our er's are 12 hour wait time so....if it gets more i'd go but...i'll wait.i wanted to see of anyone here ever had any brownish discharges,but in very very very small amounts...


----------



## StranjeGirl

I have had a ton of that, but I do have a irritated cervix. Straining for a BM can cause a little spotting too. I think it is good to ring your doctor, and if it is unusual for you and persists definitely go in to make sure it's not a mild infection. I think even a painless UTI can cause some spotting.


----------



## Allie84

I get tannish/brownish discharge off and on and have done the whole time. I've called my OB a few times about it and brought it up at appointments and they always tell me brown is fine, red is bad, and not to worry.

The few times I've really noticed it as after walking all day, after my 20 week u/s, after straining a lot for a bm and after sexual activity. But a few times it has just shown up on the liner.

Are you sure it's even coming out brown? When I see this discharge-and mine is more tan/beige than brown-it's always dry on the panty liner. So I wonder if it's just regular discharge that is drying to that color on the liner. I've looked it up online and some people suggest it might even be pee that has dried to that color.

I've had these discussions with the midwife and she says the same thing "If it was something to be worried about it would be red and there would be more of it."


----------



## Bebica

it looks ad you say more tan beige...but to me that's brownish right away :)


----------



## Allie84

Haha I know what you mean!!


----------

